# Battery Death At 100% = Tmob Variant



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Rooted, stock Tmobile Galaxy S2, using Titanium to "frost" a bunch of the apps that tmobile thinks i want and should be running in the background. My phone has been showing 100% battery both in the icon in the notification bar and using a battery widget for the last few days. Today while driving it turned off and would only vibrate when i tried to turn it on. Came home, plugged it into the OEM charger and it tells me the battery is at 0%. Is anyone else having this issue? I am going to reset the battery stats and see if that helps. Any other thoughts or ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Try charging it up to 100%, then go into recovery and wipe your battery stats. That may help, was this a problem before you used titanium to freeze apps?


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Also are you using the stock battery of the extended you posted about?


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

I found another battery thread this same problem exists. According to the rep at the samsung number i need to return the phone as it wasn't showing any change in the battery value after it was fully charged. My solution was to flash a custom rom and then wipe the battery stats. Now it shows the battery is being used.


----------



## fredgar (May 1, 2012)

urrgevo;207406 said:


> Fredgaring typically follows an epic brainfart LOL. Especially when you try and help in a few hundred threads :shock:


Yes it does. Glad to see Im not the only early bird. or is it just late for you.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

